# Hedgie haters



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I live in an apartment building, i expected some noise but not this! My neighbors have 2 very loud dogs and every time they bark Preston starts freaking out, but thats not the worst of it. They have been slamming their front door constantly which makes my doors all shake. Preston freaks out twice as much with that. I then started to think that Prestons vet said his poop was due to stress and his odd poops started when all this extra noise started, so i had asked our neighbors to stop slamming the door and contiued by saying i have a small animal under a lot of stress from all the noises. They clearly do not care at all because now they slam it twice as loud and its obvious. In the past 7 months we have been here we have also had to call the cops on them for domestic abuse, we have learned the husband is a huge alcholic and their dogs are mistreated because of that. We have contacted building managers and EVERYONE in management and maintnence has come to meet Preston ( and they all loved him). We were adviced to keep writting complaing letters to management, its apparent that these neighbors have been causing a lot of trouble for many people in this building ( many people have also called the cops). The whole point of this rant is i do not treat their animals with any disrespect so why must they treat my Preston with disrespect? Now those are some hedgie haters!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Even if you didn't have an animal, that would be disrespect to you (you have the right to enjoy a quiet appartment). I'm not aware of Ontario's laws and stuff, but is there some sort of renting board you can file a complain? In Québec we have those and this is how I got rid of an annoying neighbour (slamming door, loud music, smoking pot with their child). Nevertheless, I hope this is sorted out for your sake and Preston's


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Iv been working close with the building management, I have written 2 letters of complaint and the managers are encouraging me to write more. It seems like they cant evict them or give warnings until there is a certain amount of complaints in a certain time frame. But they all want them gone because they are disruptive and they are unable to rent out the other unit in my hall because everyone who comes to see it is terrified of his dogs ( his dogs have jumped on me to say hello once but their nails are so extreamly long they cut my arms and legs making me bleed)


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

AnnabellasMomma said:


> Iv been working close with the building management, I have written 2 letters of complaint and the managers are encouraging me to write more. It seems like they cant evict them or give warnings until there is a certain amount of complaints in a certain time frame. But they all want them gone because they are disruptive and they are unable to rent out the other unit in my hall because everyone who comes to see it is terrified of his dogs ( his dogs have jumped on me to say hello once but their nails are so extreamly long they cut my arms and legs making me bleed)


That was the same for me, I had to write sevral letters and I know other neighbours had write a lot of them in order to get evicted. I'd continue writting the letter and notting the days where "incident" happend.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

There are laws in Ontario that give you the right to enjoy a quiet apartment. It's good that the building management is working with you, you're lucky that they are willing to do something about it. 

I would also suggest that you call the Animal Services department for your city and make a complaint that the dogs are barking all the time, that their nails made you bleed and that the owners are suspected of mistreating them. If you have witnessed anything that made you personally think the dogs are abused that's even better to include the complaint. Animal Services should be able to do something about it. I think they would do something about it even if the only complaint was that the dogs are barking all the time. 

Also Management has a right to evict tenants or ask them to get rid of the animal if it can be proven that the animals are causing a significant disturbance which it sounds like they are if they are scaring other tenants and being noisy. 

I hope you get these people out of your building soon. Good luck!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Iv been strongly considering call animal services, i just wantto ensure i have all the facts first. These dogs are sbythe looks of it still being fed and walked every day, its just some careless training and maintaing that im noticing. I am more concerned for teh dogs then the people honestly, and iv been keeping track since the first incedent back in may. Thank you for all the advice


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds annoying, but I wouldn't worry about Preston. Hedgehogs don't need calm and quiet - they can adapt to whatever surroundings they're in, given time. Our hedgehogs have their own room, but they have an ipod dock in there and have music on during daytime hours. We make a point of exposing them to loud, sudden, abrupt noises because it's good for them - it's not something that needs to be avoided. We have three barky dogs, we use a huge industrial style vacuum, all of our babies get loud computer game/TV noises as part of their socialization, and so on.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

OH thats good to know, we make some noises ( apart from next door) but most the time i am quite... Preston is in our dining room which is connected to kitchen and living room, so he hears all that goes on in the apartment. Its good to know he willadjust if i use a vaccum and make louder noises.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

It's actually much harder then it sounds to get a another tennant evicted. I had a similar situation and wrote complaints all the time to property management. They would send my neighbour warnings letter but in the end that was all they could do. It's a long procedure and a lot of work to get a tenant out. We ended up moving because we couldn't handle it anymore. Since there are numerours complaints from other tenants maybe it will help speed up the process (we lived in a triplex so only we complained often). Good luck!


----------

